# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Hướng dẫn về các Thủ tục và cách phân loại visa Trung quốc

## thanhvannt90

*visa trung quốc* do Cơ quan visa Trung Quốc cấp phát cho công dân nước ngoài, chứng minh đã đồng ý xuất nhập cảnh hoặc đi qua đất nước Trung Quốc.*visa trung quoc* được phân thành nhiều loại: Visa Ngoại giao, Tiếp đãi, Công vụ, Phổ thông. Cơ quan cấp *visa trung quoc* khi cấp visa sẽ tham chiếu đến hộ chiếu của các đối tượng để cấp visa tương ứng.







 *Visa Phổ thông được chia làm 8 loại sau:*
*- Visa D:* Cấp cho những người đến định cư tại Trung Quốc;
*- Visa Z:* Cấp cho những người đến Trung Quốc nhận chức, làm việc hoặc đi theo người nhà;
*- Visa X:* Cấp cho học sinh, sinh viên đến Trung Quốc du học, cấp cho giáo viên đến học nâng cao, và những người đến thực tập từ 6 tháng trở lên;
*- Visa F:* Cấp cho những người đến Trung Quốc phỏng vấn, khảo sát, giao lưu văn hóa kỹ thuật, nâng cao ngắn hạn và nhũng người đến thực tập trong khoảng thời gian ngắn không quá 6 tháng;
*- Visa L:* Cấp cho những người đến Trung Quốc du lịch hoặc những người nhập cảnh đến Trung Quốc giải quyết việc riêng. Nếu tổng cộng có 9 người trở lên cùng một tập thể nhập cảnh với mục đích du lịch thì sẽ cấp visa tập thể;
*- Visa G:* Cấp cho nhũng người quá cảnh.
*- Visa C:* Cấp cho nhũng người đến Trung Quốc trong những chuyến bay quốc tế, trong các chuyến tàu liên vận, vận chuyển hàng không, hằng hải…
*- Visa J-1:* Cấp cho các nhà báo, phóng viên quốc tế thường trú tại Trung Quốc.
*- Visa J-2:* Cấp cho các nhà báo quốc tế đến đột xuất với mục đích phỏng vấn.
*Điều kiện:*
Điền vào tờ đăng ký visa, 01 ảnh 4x6 (chụp tại thời gian gần ngày nộp ảnh).
*- Chứng minh lý do xuất cảnh, quá cảnh và đăng ký:*
*- Đăng ký cấp visa D (cư trú):* Yêu cầu đơn chúng nhận thân phận định cư, đơn chúng nhận thân phận định cư do người đăng ký hoặc người nhà đang sinh sống tại Trung Quốc bảo lãnh đăng ký, đăng ký tại đồn công an tại thành phố sở tại;
*- Đăng ký cấp visa Z (lập nghiệp):* yêu cầu có Thẻ được phép làm việc tại Nước Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung hoa, giấy mời đến làm việc hoặc giấy chứng minh là nhân viên của đơn vị ( cơ quan, công ty..) tại Trung Quốc (có thể chấp nhận thư hoặc điện báo);
*- Đăng ký cấp visa X (học tập):* yêu cầu có giấy gọi học, giấy chứng minh của đơn vị tiếp nhận hoặc đơn vị chủ quản, giấy khám sức khỏe;
*- Đăng ký cấp visa F (phỏng vấn, khảo sát):* yêu cầu có điện báo của đơn vị sẽ được phỏng vấn hoặc khảo sát;
*- Đăng ký cấp visa L (du lịch):* đến Trung Quốc du lịch yêu cầu phải có chứng minh của đơn vị tiếp quản du lịch, phải chứng minh có đủ phí chi tiêu để đến du lịch tại Trung Quốc;
*- Đăng ký cấp visa G ( quá cảnh):* phải khai trình _visa_ (đúng thời hạn) được cấp tại nước sẽ đến, nếu trong trường hợp nước sẽ đến tiếp theo miễn visa thì người đăng ký quá cảnh sẽ khai trình vé liên trình;

*- Đăng ký cấp visa C (liên vận hàng không, hàng hải..):* yêu cầu đăng trình các thủ tục được quy định do hai nước ký kết từ trước hoặc những quy định bên phía Trung Quốc;
*- Đăng ký cấp visa J-1, J-2 (phóng viên, nhà báo):* yêu cầu phải đăng trình chứng minh của cơ quan chủ quản.
Nếu quý khách có nhu cầu làm visa Trung Quốc khẩn 
Liên hệ : GREENCANAL TRAVEL
Tầng 3 - 85 A Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Tel : 04 3724 5292 Hoặc 04 3724 6521
Hotonline : Mr Quyết - 0904386229 Hoặc 01266200333
Y/M: sieuvisa - Skype: greencanaltravel.

----------


## thuvannt91

Làm visa trung quốc nhanh, khẩn.
Hồ sơ đơn giản, nhanh gọn.
Hồ sơ làm visa trung quốc gồm :
- chứng minh thư nhân dân phô tô
- 01 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng
- phí làm : 70 USD - 3 tháng 1 lần- 99 USD- 3 tháng 2 lần
Liên hệ :a Quyết - 0904 895 228 để được hướng dẫn và tư vấn miễn phí.

----------


## greencanaltour33

Mình xin làm đại lí được không bạn.

----------


## thanhvannt90

*Chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ làm visa Cho Khách Việt Nam và Nước Ngoài.*

  Với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm và am hiểu luật địa phương của các nước.
  Nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu đi lại xuất nhập cảnh các nước của quý khách ngày càng tốt hơn. Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ làm visa đi tất cả các nước và vùng lãnh thổ trên toàn thế giới.
  Chúng tôi nhận làm tất cả các loại visa nhập cảnh các nước với mọi mục đích chuyến đi. Căn cứ theo từng yêu cầu cụ thể sẽ mang đến cho quý khách dịch vụ tốt và chu đáo nhất.
  Đối với những chuyến đi qua nhiều nước, quý khách phải chuẩn bị hồ sơ tương ứng cho từng nước. Tuy nhiên, trong những chuyến đi nhất định nếu có phát sinh xuất nhập cảnh thêm một quốc gia nào đó, quý khách nên chuẩn bị sẵn hồ sơ căn cứ theo yêu của sứ quán nước đó.
  Trong trường hợp khẩn cấp quý khách liên hệ lại với chúng tôi để được cung cấp dịch vụ nhanh nhất.

* Hiện tại chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ visa xuất cảnh sau :*
 - Visa du lịch các nước.
-  Visa đi công tác các nước.
- Visa du học các nước.
- Visa thăm thân.
- Các loại visa đặc biệt khác.
   Để được cung cấp những dịch vụ một cách nhanh nhất và tốt nhất, mời quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí.

Liên hệ : *GREENCANAL TRAVEL*
Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Tel : *04 3724 5291* - *04 3724 5292*
Hotonline : *0904 386 229* Hoặc *01266 200 333*
Y/M : *sieuvisa* - Skype : *greencanaltravel.*

----------


## thuyvannt90

visa F giá thế nào ak bạn
và leo lên trong bao lâu

----------


## quantieuphu

Theo quy định của cục Xuất Nhập Cảnh về việc xin visa trung quoc, thì miễn _visa trung quốc_ đối với thành viên của tổ bay của các hãng hàng không Trung Quốc (bao gồm cả TVTB của nước thứ ba) làm nhiệm vụ trên chuyến bay giữa hai nước từ ngày 01/08/2011. Thời hạn lưu trú MTT là 30 ngày với lý do thay ca bình thường giữa các chuyến bay hoặc vì những nguyên nhất bất khả kháng.
Các thành viên tổ bay phải xuất trình hộ chiếu còn giá trị hoặc giấy tờ thay thế hộ chiếu cùng với danh sách TVTB theo quy định (danh sách ghi rõ H&T, giới tính, ngày sinh, quốc tịch, chức vụ, số hộ chiếu; phải được đóng dấu bởi hãng hàng không tương ứng).

Nguồn : vietnamvisaq

----------

